# s14 motor backwords??????



## srtwenty (Jun 7, 2004)

hey whats up? i was flipping through import tuner mag. issue oct. 2002. if u look at page 150 theres a 97 240 w/sr20det. in the pics the turbo is on the passenger side and intake on the driver side. WTF!!!!! but when u look at page 154 the pic 2nd from the bottom looks right. just wanted to see if anyone else noticed it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Is the lettering backwards as well? Like does it say NASSIN on the valve cover?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

my guess is that the picture was flipped by accident while cropping the image.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Or its a J car where they tried to make it look like a US car by mirroring the image...


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

or that have just gone completly spastic in engineering a new SR20  lol


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds like the old error cards I used to get back in my baseball card collecting days. Reverse negatives were the bomb.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

JayLew said:


> Sounds like the old error cards I used to get back in my baseball card collecting days. Reverse negatives were the bomb.


and they were alot of money too. mark maguires error card was cash, so was bonds. thousands of dollars for error cards, that was then, dont know what the prices are now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I just ate the gum.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i just ate the cards.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i just ate the cards.


that explains why you're so fucked up....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, i also eat lead paint for breakfast and lots of fish for mercury poisining.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yeah, i also eat lead paint for breakfast and lots of fish for mercury poisining.


Special!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, he's special alright. special olympics anyways


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

walmartemployee said:


> that was then, dont know what the prices are now.


I quit collecting cards for the sole reason that the new ones are over saturated with sub sets. Special Edition this, Special Edition that, Im out.


----------

